# Can someone look up a ped for me please?



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Finally got Athena's ADBA registration certificate. Going to get it sent in to get her pedigree. But wondering if someone can look up her parents for me?

Sire is Frazier's "Showtime" - 11442AP-96
Dam is Frazier's "Zaeda" - 12140AP-55

Thanks!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I found some peds for some frazier's dogs but not the 2 you are looking for.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, wasn't sure if anyone would find anything online. I have a feeling I'll just have to wait for Athena's ped. Thanks for looking though!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm where's Stan when you need him loll. He helped me so so much finding dogs in D's ped. How's everything goin with you and the pack, haven't seen you around much lately. Miss you guys :hug:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Hmmm where's Stan when you need him loll. He helped me so so much finding dogs in D's ped. How's everything goin with you and the pack, haven't seen you around much lately. Miss you guys :hug:


Thanks. Things have been crazy around here. I've been looking for the time to do a write up in VIP. Between my little demon dog, Duke, thinking he's king  and challenging the other males, Athena really starting to not like my old girl Sky (she's 15!), and a 16 year old daughter that thinks she's 26 I've been pretty busy! LOL!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man! Sounds like a handful. I'm so not looking forward to the teenage years.


----------

